# DDexpand anyone?



## jami1955 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello all,
Just found a necessary file, old, compressed in DiskDoubler, and to my horror, I have not saved a copy of that old Classic compression utility. YOIKS. It is NO where on the web to be found. Apparently DDExpand is supposed to be available, but I have not found a working file of that either anywhere. Does anyone have a copy of either???
thanks,
desperately seeking DD (expand)
Jamie St. Clair


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 30, 2005)

The HyperArchive has DD-Expand 4.0 available for download. I've never used it myself, but I've heard it still works in Classic.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jami1955 (Nov 30, 2005)

wow, downloaded immediately, and worked. The file in question is now available for use again, which is quite a wonderful thing. Thanks macosx.com.

James


----------

